# Crested Gecko Setup (Planted)



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys so a bit of an intoduction this is my Crestie setup step by step thread. First things first this will be a live planted terrarium with plenty of plants for my crestie to hide in and around! I will try my best to make it very aesthetically pleasing and a great home for a crestie!

*Lets begin!*

*So my Exo Terra Congo Limited Addition tank! This tank will be a home for life from what I believe?.. The tank size is 45x45x60. *



*Bought with slight crack in glass doors but nothing wrong with the tank at all with just a smidge of silicone added so there are no sharp edges to cause damage.*



*When I got my tank I also got two bags of hydro balls for £6!! No picture of these as I forgot :bash:*

*Then arrived my lovely package from Swell Reptiles. This included two Arcadia T8 bulbs one UV and one plant grow. An Arcadia T8 controller and two reflectors for the bulbs. (Also the pro timer that isn't working currently?!) :devil:*



*So here is where I give a big thank you to ArcadiaJohn for the great help he gave me through what to buy and my bomb load of questions. Also for the help when I was being dumb and said my bulbs weren't working when I had only one connnected! :whistling2: So thanks John again! I then connected up my Arcadia bulbs (Excuse my rogue toe) :whip: *



*Then added the reflectors and placed on the the top of my Exo Terra as well as my digital thermometer not sure where this will be placed as of yet. (The probe is placed through the side of the mesh top screen temporarily it's just for checking temps in the terrarium without any heat lamp)*



*And now today I have got round to putting in one bag of my Hydro balls into the terrarium! Before I placed them in the terrarium I cleaned them in boiling water sieved through making sure there were no dirt attached to them at all. As said I have only used one bag here I will be putting in the second bag tomorrow hopefully. *


*
Also today I picked up a pretty thick 6ft bamboo pole which I should hopefully be able to cut down and place into my tank for something to hide in and crawl on! Win, win situation I believe!  *



*Oh and the mesh to place over the top of the hydro balls already bent for use in the tank instantly! *



*Also got some plantation soil for my terrarium and a bit of wood which I will find some use for in my tank I'm sure! *




*
So tomorrows list of things to do so far!: 
Add the second bag of hydro balls.
Place mesh over hydro balls.
Add the Plantation soil.*​
Thanks for reading guys plenty more to come soon! Any advice please post!
Thanks again, Bret. :no1:


----------



## Geckonoob (May 10, 2013)

The squares in the mesh look to big I think. From what I understand you need something that will stop the substrate getting into the hydro balls. Weed control mat seems to be a popular thing and not expensive at all.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Geckonoob said:


> The squares in the mesh look to big I think. From what I understand you need something that will stop the substrate getting into the hydro balls. Weed control mat seems to be a popular thing and not expensive at all.


I thought that too but wasn't to sure! I will have another trip to B&Q tomorrow and pick one up. Will pick up some plug timers too as this stupid Lucky Reptile one doesn't work.. Lucky pfft... :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

What are you using as a drain mate?


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul_c said:


> What are you using as a drain mate?


What do you mean by a drain mate? If you are meaning what I think you are then yes I have put some hydro balls in.. Is that what you meant pal? :2thumb:

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Paul_c
> 
> ...


You need to come up with a way to drain water from the hydroball layer if it gets full. You don't want to have to rip out your substrate lift the weed guard to be able to drain off any excess water. Well I guess you could but it will be easier to sort it out now. I put a piece of pipe down in one corner all the way to the base then add hydroballs, weed guard, substrate. Bit tricky getting a tight fit through the weed guard but I just used a couple of layers around pipe to do it. Then cover the pipe with a rock or something. I used a piece of pipe the same size as a milk bottle top, then a rock on top of that. Then if the drainage layer gets full you can syphon off any excess. I am going to use a turkey baster, but you could just use a but of hose if you don't mind a mouth full of manky water! lol. I also cut a hole in a piece of sponge to act as a filter around the base if the pipe.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul_c said:


> You need to come up with a way to drain water from the hydroball layer if it gets full. You don't want to have to rip out your substrate lift the weed guard to be able to drain off any excess water. Well I guess you could but it will be easier to sort it out now. I put a piece of pipe down in one corner all the way to the base then add hydroballs, weed guard, substrate. Bit tricky getting a tight fit through the weed guard but I just used a couple of layers around pipe to do it. Then cover the pipe with a rock or something. I used a piece of pipe the same size as a milk bottle top, then a rock on top of that. Then if the drainage layer gets full you can syphon off any excess. I am going to use a turkey baster, but you could just use a but of hose if you don't mind a mouth full of manky water! lol. I also cut a hole in a piece of sponge to act as a filter around the base if the pipe.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


Is it really necessary to have a drain? I've not actually seen one person on here from pictures and setup threads use one on a crestie set up yet?  I couldn't really see it getting full either as the ground isn't going to be soaking wet just slightly moist from spraying with water?  

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I know what you mean and I am far from an expert! I have just posted a photo of my first planted set up, also a Congo edition and also for a crestie! lol.
However I have read a lot about planted set ups, and if you think about it it does make sense, you add a drainage layer so water can drain from the substrate so the roots don't rot. Now that water drains into the drainage layer and has nowhere then to go. Now I used a ABG mix substrate which from all accounts can last 5+ years, that's a lot of water potentially sat in the drainage layer. It would make sense to be able to drain it, and I just followed guides on the planted section here. 
But like I say, I havnt had time to test all this out yet!
Just what the guides I read said and I thought I would point it out now! lol
At the end of the day the choice is yours, you might rip it all out and re do it every few months when you get bored any way lol.



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul_c said:


> Well I know what you mean and I am far from an expert! I have just posted a photo of my first planted set up, also a Congo edition and also for a crestie! lol.
> However I have read a lot about planted set ups, and if you think about it it does make sense, you add a drainage layer so water can drain from the substrate so the roots don't rot. Now that water drains into the drainage layer and has nowhere then to go. Now I used a ABG mix substrate which from all accounts can last 5+ years, that's a lot of water potentially sat in the drainage layer. It would make sense to be able to drain it, and I just followed guides on the planted section here.
> But like I say, I havnt had time to test all this out yet!
> Just what the guides I read said and I thought I would point it out now! lol
> ...


Your tank looks spot on mate! Nice one.  And as I said it's not like the ground is going to be soaking wet but moist and as you said knowing me I will rip it all out and re-do it :lol2: But I guess It's all experimentation hey will learn one way or another!  
Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Paul_c
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am pretty happy with it, just need the plants to grow!
And I am basically bone idle, I only want to do it the once! lol.
Keep this thread updated, I look forward to seeing yours finished!


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul_c said:


> Thanks. I am pretty happy with it, just need the plants to grow!
> And I am basically bone idle, I only want to do it the once! lol.
> Keep this thread updated, I look forward to seeing yours finished!
> 
> ...


Yeah wait till mine arrive and I will probably have the same problem!  And thank you very much will keep it updated! 
PS: How did you make that ledge?! Looking at videos and guides now. 

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Paul_c
> 
> ...


yeah I pretty much just followed the guides too. There is one one YouTube that's worth a watch. Used polystyrene to make basic shape. Then paint on loads of coats of waters down grout. Also add paint to the last few layers, helps you see anywhere you missed. Then paint. I just used kiddy safe water based poster paint. Build up your layers of paint. I.e dark then a bit lighter than dry brush on some detail. Then a low VOC water based matt varnish to seal. I then stuck it to the sides with aquarium sylicone. Oh I stuck some fake leaves on too. I made the branch using the same method too.
Give it a go, loads of fun and you can get exactly want you want then too!


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul_c said:


> yeah I pretty much just followed the guides too. There is one one YouTube that's worth a watch. Used polystyrene to make basic shape. Then paint on loads of coats of waters down grout. Also add paint to the last few layers, helps you see anywhere you missed. Then paint. I just used kiddy safe water based poster paint. Build up your layers of paint. I.e dark then a bit lighter than dry brush on some detail. Then a low VOC water based matt varnish to seal. I then stuck it to the sides with aquarium sylicone. Oh I stuck some fake leaves on too. I made the branch using the same method too.
> Give it a go, loads of fun and you can get exactly want you want then too!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_



I would try it but I think it would be a disaster! Lmao.. 

Right then today I am armed with a bucket and now its time to go wash more hydro balls and make up my plantation soil! See you guys soon!

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

So I've put in half of my second bag of hydro balls this brings the hydro balls up to just over 2"s which I read was recommended. 


Looking good just need to get myself down to B&Q now..  

Bret.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, check out my planted crestie viv (also an exo terra congo) links in my sig

As far as drainage goes i have a small plastic tube placed in the hydroleca so if it needs water removing i can get it out with a pipette, but ive never had to do this.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

creg said:


> Hey, check out my planted crestie viv (also an exo terra congo) links in my sig
> 
> As far as drainage goes i have a small plastic tube placed in the hydroleca so if it needs water removing i can get it out with a pipette, but ive never had to do this.


I saw this the other day in classifieds! I can't believe you are selling it?? How come? 

And quick update on today.. Well I failed on going to B&Q :whistling2: I went to see the missus instead.. :bash:
Tomorrow it's open though from what I believe so I'll go tomorrow and pick up a weed net thing and some plug timers. I may also have a sneaky trip to the reptile store near me see what they have in as I know they were expecting some deliveries last time I were there. I just love looking at all the reptiles and they're even nice enough to let me hold some of them too! For example one of the cresties they had which got me wanting one and now look at me I'm building this! :lol2:

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys anyone know if this would be any good or not in my terrarium? Turtle Bank | Swell Reptiles I know it's not for cresties but if it's strong enough to hold a turtle its got to be strong enough to hold a crestie.. I'm just wondering about the magnets strength though does anyone know if it would be okay or not? I did want a magnatural ledge but they stopped making them a while ago.. 

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking good Bret. I don't use a drain or hydro balls in any of my crestie vivs as the soil is moist not waterlogged so I don't think you need to worry about using a pipe. I look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Will be more on its way soon! As said just waiting for some plants from justairplants and some mesh from B&Q which I should be getting tomorrow (fingers crossed) 
Also that's what I thought exactly I mean its only going to be damp at tops not waterlogged nowhere near. I think that the hydro balls should be enough without using a drain pipe as such. 

Bret.


----------



## Joface (Nov 28, 2011)

Bret, I bought one of those turtle banks a while back....thought it was a good idea as well! It relies on water to keep it horizontal, as soon as you put the magnets on the ledge just wants to slide down the glass! If you can get something to prop it up, some bamboo perhaps, it would work. Join crested geckos uk on Facebook, I think there's a few people on there that make the feeding ledges.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Aghh well it looked alright on the photos and such  but I didn't know about the water reliability. I do have some bamboo I bought for the tank anyway which I could use I would make one myself but to much effort with the grouting and sealing painting so on so on. In the end it would be a failure in sure lol :') Thank you I will check it out.

Bret.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

I have the proper magnatural ledges in all my vivs which are great and the geckos love them for feeding but I don't believe they sell them any more. As has already been said some people do make and sell similar ones.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> I have the proper magnatural ledges in all my vivs which are great and the geckos love them for feeding but I don't believe they sell them any more. As has already been said some people do make and sell similar ones.


woah Johanna where Have you been!?
haven't seen you post for ages!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Iwantone said:


> I have the proper magnatural ledges in all my vivs which are great and the geckos love them for feeding but I don't believe they sell them any more. As has already been said some people do make and sell similar ones.


Yeah like you said I did a bit of searching around and couldn't find any anywhere as they have stopped making them. (boo!) I wouldn't mind one of the hides either with the hole in? Just that way they can have a bit of a safe hide away as well as all the leaves!  I saw some link on the internet to someone on here also who as you said makes similar things but he posted a while ago and not much has been seen of him since.  As I said I would make one but god knows what it would look like in the end! :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

pippin9050 said:


> woah Johanna where Have you been!?
> haven't seen you post for ages!


Lol I have so many reptiles to look after plus my marine tanks (and of course there's work) that I don't have the time now lol. 



BretJordan said:


> Yeah like you said I did a bit of searching around and couldn't find any anywhere as they have stopped making them. (boo!) I wouldn't mind one of the hides either with the hole in? Just that way they can have a bit of a safe hide away as well as all the leaves!  I saw some link on the internet to someone on here also who as you said makes similar things but he posted a while ago and not much has been seen of him since.  As I said I would make one but god knows what it would look like in the end! :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


Lol Bret you never know unless you try.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol I have so many reptiles to look after plus my marine tanks (and of course there's work) that I don't have the time now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Bret you never know unless you try.


Well I think we all missed you!
Had any more pygmy eggs recently?


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess not, but if I do. God help get ready for a turd with magnets stuck in it! :lol2: Lol only way to explain what my idea of what I think the outcome of creating one would be.

Bret.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

pippin9050 said:


> Well I think we all missed you!
> Had any more pygmy eggs recently?


Aww thanks. Yes I've just had a couple more hatch. :mf_dribble:




BretJordan said:


> I guess not, but if I do. God help get ready for a turd with magnets stuck in it! :lol2: Lol only way to explain what my idea of what I think the outcome of creating one would be.
> 
> Bret.


Lol you should do it for a laugh. That cracked me up.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol glad you found it funny I might try it.. Then again it will probably cost just as much to make one as it is to buy as I don't have anything. 

Plus my painting skill are one to none. So unique ppfffftt Mona Lisa? That hasn't got anything on my painting.. 
So after its been painted it will be a turd rolled in glitter with some magnets shoved in it lol.

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> I guess not, but if I do. God help get ready for a turd with magnets stuck in it! Lol only way to explain what my idea of what I think the outcome of creating one would be.
> 
> Bret.


Lol.
There is a guy selling them on preloved, and I am sure I saw someone selling them on eBay too.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll check it out Paul thanks!  

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

Preloved Mobile | Free Classified ads in UK and Ireland



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> I'll check it out Paul thanks!
> 
> Bret.


Had a quick look on eBay. Just search magetic ledge and a few come up.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

BretJordan said:


> I saw this the other day in classifieds! I can't believe you are selling it?? How come?
> 
> And quick update on today.. Well I failed on going to B&Q :whistling2: I went to see the missus instead.. :bash:
> Tomorrow it's open though from what I believe so I'll go tomorrow and pick up a weed net thing and some plug timers. I may also have a sneaky trip to the reptile store near me see what they have in as I know they were expecting some deliveries last time I were there. I just love looking at all the reptiles and they're even nice enough to let me hold some of them too! For example one of the cresties they had which got me wanting one and now look at me I'm building this! :lol2:
> ...


Had to sell it, need room for my next project.

B&Q on bank holiday monday is never a good idea :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahaa don't worry I'm gonna charge in there grab what I want and be straight out again I don't ever like going there :lol2: 
What's your next project going to be?  

Bret.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

BretJordan said:


> Hahaa don't worry I'm gonna charge in there grab what I want and be straight out again I don't ever like going there :lol2:
> What's your next project going to be?
> 
> Bret.


Thats what i always plan to do then you see a mile long queue at every till :lol2: good luck though

I'm buying a 60x50x70cm custom viv from doncaster show for a amazon tree boa, cant wait.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I fancy going to donny show I've never been before but look pretty good. When is it on? 23rd of June right? Is it free to anyone? 

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Ive never been before either so looking forward to it, anyone can go but not free its pretty expensive. 15 quid for a pair or 8 quid for single adult i think.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

I made my own magnetic ledge, watched a tutorial on YouTube, think it's someone from on here. Was dead easy tbh, just a bit time consuming, but I didn't mind as I like spending time on my animals. Only think was I couldn't get rid of the smell of varnish... Then I dropped it and it cracked lol but looked good up until then. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think I will try and make my own as I know it will just come out awful :lol2: Went to B&Q and they didn't have any weed net mesh stuff -.-.. Would it be okay if i put the same type of mesh I already have in but the opposite way (So the holes are smaller) 

Bret.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

old net curtains will work if you have any


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

They said they should be back in stock tomorrow so I will have a drive down tomorrow before work.  

Bret.


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Bret,

Just thought I'd pop by and say hi lol.

There's a guy on Facebook makes ledges, he's currently making mine, if you're interested pm me...

You can use Exo terra drainage mesh, the 45 cm one fits perfect :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

mishka83 said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> Just thought I'd pop by and say hi lol.
> 
> ...


Hey Mishka and thank you for stopping by! 
Ooh how much is he charging? And I tried looking for that mesh but couldn't find it anywhere  

Bret.


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

£20.50 posted.

Try eBay for the mesh, I got mine there :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll see about B&Q tomorrow I think it was around about £8's better than paying £20 for one! :') The sooner I get my mesh the sooner I can get my soil in ready for my plants I ordered today.  

Bret.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hydro Fleece | Swell Reptiles

this is what i used, if you cant get anything from b&q. they deliver really fast aswell.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

If I don't find one in B&Q I'll order that one I love swell  

So today I ordered a Dome, 50w bulb and thermostat from Swell. 
Also ordered my plants from Justairplants too. Hopefully get everything for the weekend and then just need the final touches then.

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought some stuff from home base, £2.49 for a metre. So I'm gonna use a double layer of that! Think it was for strawberry growing, didn't really pay attention to its intended use though lol, just looked for small holes... Lol 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Going to B&Q tomorrow hopefully depending when I get up as working this stupid shift ruins my sleeping patterns!.. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay so this morning I got another lovely package from Swell!  
My dome and CHE bulb!


Checking it was working and it was yay!  


Thermostat! 


And finally got some of this! (It's huge too!) Don't know how much of this to use 1 layer? 2? 


Thanks guys, Bret!


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Have you checked that the barrier layer is permeable? I bought stuff off eBay and the water just sat on it. Wasn't keen on it, so went to homebase and got some strawberry mesh. Much better imo 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Paul_c said:


> Lol.
> There is a guy selling them on preloved, and I am sure I saw someone selling them on eBay too.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


What?! Turds?!

Lol!

Op that cracked me up, I really want to see this glittery turd ! 

God I'm such a child 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha glad you found it amusing :') I will check now see if water passes through. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

The water passed through it!  So how many layers do you reckon of this 1? or 2? 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Heres the pic with it cut out and in the terrarium.  



Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

switchback said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Paul_c
> 
> ...


It wouldn't surprise me at all. People sell anything on eBay! lol
Getting there Bret. Have your plants arrived yet? If they arnt going to be very big like mine you might want to think about adding some organic compost or something to the eco earth to help them grow. There isnt much nutrient in eco earth. Of course if you are putting a crestie in soon then the gecko will add nutrient to the substrate!


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope not yet and was thinking about adding something to it for them so you would recommend a bit of organic compost? I just don't want to buy a big bag of it for it to go to waste? Is there anything else I can probably add? 

Bret.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

I use organic peat free compost in my live setups along with coco fibre it was about £5 for a sack of the stuff but you'll probably only use a couple handfuls of the stuff


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Nope not yet and was thinking about adding something to it for them so you would recommend a bit of organic compost? I just don't want to buy a big bag of it for it to go to waste? Is there anything else I can probably add?
> 
> Bret.


You are asking the wrong person here lol.
If you go into my profile and look at threads I started there is one called substrate mix or something like that. I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago in the habitat section. A few suggestions and links in that thread. Although I suspect you don't want to go down the full ABG mix route, may help you get a few ideas.
I used a mix based on the ABG recipe.



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Well at the moment I have 3x Exo Terra Plantation Soil Bricks. So if I was using one of those and then like one or two scoops of organic peat free compost and mix it up together? Would that be okay? Eventually this would mean 6 scoops and 3 bricks of plantation soil depending on how much I get from one brick.. 

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Well at the moment I have 3x Exo Terra Plantation Soil Bricks. So if I was using one of those and then like one or two scoops of organic peat free compost and mix it up together? Would that be okay? Eventually this would mean 6 scoops and 3 bricks of plantation soil depending on how much I get from one brick..
> 
> Bret.


I put in 2 10 litre buckets of substrate giving me around 4 inch depth. Not sure how much a brick of eco earth is but I think its says on how many litres it makes up? I guess its up to you what % of compost you use. I would go.for around a quarter I think. So a 5 litre bag would do it.
At a guess.....


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul_c said:


> I put in 2 10 litre buckets of substrate giving me around 4 inch depth. Not sure how much a brick of eco earth is but I think its says on how many litres it makes up? I guess its up to you what % of compost you use. I would go.for around a quarter I think. So a 5 litre bag would do it.
> At a guess.....
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


Well on the back it says 'Place the brick in a 10L bucket and add 3L of water. Let the brick soak for 30mins until the coconut fibre completely absorbs the water and no clumps remain.' 
And on the picture it shows the bucket with the brick in then 30 minutes later its almost to the top of the bucket so probably 2 buckets for a 4 inch depth which I am also going for. So I think maybe 2 bricks and one 5L bag as you said?  

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Paul_c
> 
> ...


sounds good to me. A tip though, the eco brick will be too wet, once soaked squeeze out as much water as you can. I squeezed the water out and put it in a bin bag to mix up outside. Then back in the bucket once you are happy with the mix. Have a look see if you can get some fine orchid bark or something like that to help with drainage. Although I guess that depends on what the compost you use is like. If that has large bits of organic material in that will serve the same purpose.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I will do!  Still no plants yet  Going to put my soil mix in tomorrow and get it all sorted ready for the plants arrival. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

YES! Plants arrived today thank you JustAirPlants! 



Hopefully be getting those in tomorrow!  

Bret.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh bret! This is taking forever  im dying to see your finished exo lol......hurry up :2thumb:


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> YES! Plants arrived today thank you JustAirPlants!
> 
> IMAGE#1
> 
> ...


Yeay! Look a decent size too. I got a Pothos on order from Just Airplants to fill the gap at the back. I hope that comes soon! Looking forward to seeing yours in. Photos as soon as they are in please! 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I'm taking the missus to Skegness for the day. It looks pretty nice out hopefully get plants in depending on what time I'm back if not tomorrow. Need to pick up some organic peat free compost and a bit of orchard bark too. 

Bret


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

This has turned into a right charlton heston epic. Thinking it would have been better if you started it when you had all the things sorted and a clear calender. Intrested in doing my own so I will tune back in when I see the end result :whistling2:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

So here are all my plants lined up next to each other and out of their bubble wrap. As I type this I've got my plantation soil soaking.  







Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> So here are all my plants lined up next to each other and out of their bubble wrap. As I type this I've got my plantation soil soaking.
> 
> IMAGE#1
> 
> ...


They are going to look great mate. So jealous, I really need mine to grow!!


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I couldn't believe the size debating whether or not I can get them all in! :') 

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> I couldn't believe the size debating whether or not I can get them all in! :')
> 
> Bret.


Well you know if you can't fit them all in................lol


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Lmao  I've still got my bamboo to put in yet too. May go venture off into the woods tomorrow see if I can find some nice stick/log to go in there too.. Also thinking of getting some Exo terra vines they any good or get used? 

Another question for you guys.. My CHE and stat, how do you get the probe from the stat into the tank!  At the minute it's just wedged under the top of the mesh screening.. D: 

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Lmao  I've still got my bamboo to put in yet too. May go venture off into the woods tomorrow see if I can find some nice stick/log to go in there too.. Also thinking of getting some Exo terra vines they any good or get used?
> 
> Another question for you guys.. My CHE and stat, how do you get the probe from the stat into the tank!  At the minute it's just wedged under the top of the mesh screening.. D:
> 
> Bret.


Yeah its good fun hunting interesting wood. 
The probe goes in through the back of the mesh lid.
There is a slidey thing that opens some holes designed to take the wires.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I tried and the probe's to big! :lol2: And don't really want to cut a hole in the mesh.. 

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> I tried and the probe's to big! And don't really want to cut a hole in the mesh..
> 
> Bret.


The probe or the wire?
I took the lid off put the probe where you need it, then lid back on with wire going through hole?


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

The actual stat probe.. Hmm will try picking the lid up and inserting it tomorrow.. Been a long day drove around 200miles today. My heads beginning to hurt now -.-

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hey guys great day today! Sorted probe out thanks Paul I just lifted up the mesh and put the cable into the hole the probe didn't fit otherwise. Doh.. *

*Today I got the substrate in.*


*Then added the plants! *




This is what I had left to put in after taking the pictures above.. Hmm.. 


*Then changed the plants around putting the Pothos in the middle right other than the back as it was. I didn't like how much space was left at the back either so this made it a little bit covered up. Also added some of the bamboo I had had to cut it up firstly ofcourse. If you notice I also put some of the plants that climb/wrap around in the bamboo shoot on the left (I'm hoping it wraps around the bamboo ledge I made cut perfectly may I add? :') :lol2:*




*Hopefully when the plants grow up around the bamboo and the back plants start to grow it will be well covered and look nice. Picture from front also tidied up the cables from the T8's, stat and thermometer.*


*(Spaghetti junction I know -.-) *


*Anything that I've missed? Thanks guys I hope you enjoy, hope it isn't to shabby as it's my first and had no Idea at to where to put the plants. :lol2: 

Bret.*


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking good now the bamboo is in! That's going to be one happy, if not elusive, crested gecko! lol
Where are you planning putting its food bowl? Did you decide to get a ledge?




_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul_c said:


> Looking good now the bamboo is in! That's going to be one happy, if not elusive, crested gecko! lol
> Where are you planning putting its food bowl? Did you decide to get a ledge?
> 
> 
> ...


Elusive is most definitely what I thought too! And thank you the bamboo made it look tons better was definitely worth it. Thinking about getting a ledge under the CHE on the left so he can bask and eat on the platform.  

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, I made 2 ledges one near the top and one lower down so the gecko can use either to thermoregulate.
But with all the plant cover and bamboo in yours the gecko will have plenty of options.
When you getting an inhabitant?
And what are you doing for a clean up crew?



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

BretJordan said:


> *Hey guys great day today! Sorted probe out thanks Paul I just lifted up the mesh and put the cable into the hole the probe didn't fit otherwise. Doh.. *
> 
> *Today I got the substrate in.*
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-43.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


So long as your happy with it then that's the only opinion that really matters my friend. I like it though :-D


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks bob was expecting a massive mess to be honest. And yeah Paul that's a good idea was thinking of having one to bask and eat on and then regulate.. But as you said all the plants and bamboo he would have plenty of choice as where to regulate.  On the note of inhabitant I'm thinking of getting one from the user Iwantone on here.  

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh and for a cleanup crew I'm thinking spring tails, European woodlice and earth worms. Sound good?  

Bret.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> Oh and for a cleanup crew I'm thinking spring tails, European woodlice and earth worms. Sound good?
> 
> Bret.


That's what I am aiming for. At the moment I have woodlice out of the garden plus some worms I found too. I have also just added some tropical woodlice. Just need to get some springtails.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

BretJordan said:


> Oh and for a cleanup crew I'm thinking spring tails, European woodlice and earth worms. Sound good?
> 
> Bret.


Looking good! Be careful taking things out of the garden (if that's what you plan to do) in case they are carrying parasites. I use dwarf tropical woodlice and tropical springtails in my vivs, both from Dartfrog. They are great for a CUC.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

What sort of numbers of each do you have in your CUC?


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

ayrshire bob said:


> What sort of numbers of each do you have in your CUC?


No idea really. I just add a batch from my culture and they multiply. I culture my own so I can top up as necessary. The springtails multiply like wildfire but the dwarf tropical woodlice take a lot longer.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

I just ask cos I don't wanna over populate the viv with them?


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I was planning on ordering from dartfrog didn't want to get them from in the garden for that exact reason! 
Thanks guys!
Bret


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

ayrshire bob said:


> I just ask cos I don't wanna over populate the viv with them?


Well the springtails should multiply fast anyway so you won't need to add loads but I would add quite a few of the woodlice.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

BretJordan said:


> I was planning on ordering from dartfrog didn't want to get them from in the garden for that exact reason!
> Thanks guys!
> Bret


Definitely the best plan! :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Just realised I have put my stat onto the side of the glass where I wanted to put the ledge -.- Doh.. I think it should fit anyway thankfully. 

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Iwantone said:


> Well the springtails should multiply fast anyway so you won't need to add loads but I would add quite a few of the woodlice.


Quite a few = 8? 20? 50? Roughly?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

well done mate the viv is looking awesome, gotta say though it would be perfect for day geckos instead of cresties.


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

BretJordan said:


> I was planning on ordering from dartfrog didn't want to get them from in the garden for that exact reason!
> Thanks guys!
> Bret


Plenty of people use them from the garden with no problems. Any parasites will be woodlouse specific anyway I would have thought
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/647989-woodlice.html

But of course its all about what you are happy with.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

creg said:


> well done mate the viv is looking awesome, gotta say though it would be perfect for day geckos instead of cresties.


You seem to be liking the day geckos now days :lol2: 

I can't wait for an inhabitant now though. I'm still surprised how it came out the bamboo made the difference of looking a bit dull to pretty good! Can't wait for the ledge to go in now and the plants to grow. :no1:  

Looking nice after a spray! 





And so from dartfrog I should order: Live Mixed Worms? How many 100? 35 sounds a better number for such a small area? Then which woodlice? Dwarf tropical woodlice? or European woodlice? 

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

i think any woodlice is ok does not really matter, id go for a 100 they are smaller than you think, same with springtails.

its a proper jungle in there :lol2: youll probably never see your crestie


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't use worms but I would get the dwarf tropical woodlice and springtails not the big ones.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ordered Springtails (4mm ones as there were no 3mm in stock) Dwarf tropical woodlice and just 35 worms better than none!  

Bret.


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

I put around 40 worms in mine and I think it's plenty, you can see how they make burrows in the soil, great for keeping it aerated :2thumb:

Springtails really are tiny, I have to look very closely to see them now, I'm tempted to add more, I may also consider wood lice, weirdly I have a soft spot for them.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

you asked about the exo terra vines, and well my crestie loves them, uses them as little highways around his viv, and even likes to hang upside down from one to eat his mango/fig mixed with repashy


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

mishka83 said:


> I put around 40 worms in mine and I think it's plenty, you can see how they make burrows in the soil, great for keeping it aerated :2thumb:
> 
> Springtails really are tiny, I have to look very closely to see them now, I'm tempted to add more, I may also consider wood lice, weirdly I have a soft spot for them.


40 worms? What size of viv do you have? And how deep is your substrate? What type of worms do you use? I thoygh 3 or 4 be plenty lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Out of curiosity, where did ya get the bamboo from? Been looking for a monster bit for a while!

And are the congo exos quite difficult to source and buy these days?


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the E.T 45 45 60!!

Substrate is a few inches deep.

I saw the bamboo on Surrey pet supplies :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I got the bamboo from b&q it was 6ft and was pretty thick to can't remember price though lol used it all in the viv! 

Bret.


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> I got the bamboo from b&q it was 6ft and was pretty thick to can't remember price though lol used it all in the viv!
> 
> Bret.


Did ya have to treat it first?


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't bother treating it to be honest I just gave it a quick wash  

Bret.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

BretJordan said:


> YES! Plants arrived today thank you JustAirPlants!
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null-37.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> ...


Don't understand why they took so long to get to you...I was away so might need to beat up "the staff" you should have had them on the 29th


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

BretJordan said:


> You seem to be liking the day geckos now days :lol2:
> 
> I can't wait for an inhabitant now though. I'm still surprised how it came out the bamboo made the difference of looking a bit dull to pretty good! Can't wait for the ledge to go in now and the plants to grow. :no1:
> 
> ...


Hi Bret,
You need to move the Pothos and Tradescantia to the back of the viv - they are both rapid growers and will quickly overwhelm the "middle ground" - at the rear this won't be an issue as they will cover your background...
Just some suggestions. Don't worry too much about your cresties hiding - experience shows that the more cover/hiding places that they have - the more they will come out into the open


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Gill and haha no problem I'm just glad they arrived and in good condition! Thanks again.

And my Pothos I have already moved to the back and the Tradescantia is near the back but I put the two tall plants (Can't remember what they're called) at the back too. Any more advice and will the plants climb and wrap around the bamboo shoots? From what I believe they should.

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Cultures came yesterday morning and I added them that afternoon! Also ordered a crested gecko ledge which should be being sent out today!  

The Springtails, Tropical woodlice and worms! Thanks Dartfrog.


Just got to move the plant to the back at the weekend and then add the ledge (If it arrives) then we should be almost there!  

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Quick update! Finally got my crestie magnetic feeding and basking platform! It arrived this morning and I put it in what does everyone think of it?




Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

This is looking awesome!! You thought about those magnetic hides too? Be able to peek on your crestie whilst s/he is sleeping. :flrt:


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

I really like this, those ledges look ace. Where did you get them from?


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

I got the ledge from level up reptiles.. Hold on ill find a link to what she can do Platforms - LEVEL UP REPTILES was great packaging and also came with its own glass bowl that slots into the feeding ledge! Very chuffed looks awesome. 

I did think about those magnetic hides but someone said not to get them after they had a bad experience with one. Don't want to risk my animals lives!  hopefully will get an inhabitant at Donny tomorrow! 

Bret.


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers mate will have a look now.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh dear! I had no idea, never used them before just seen them.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Raych said:


> Oh dear! I had no idea, never used them before just seen them.


Haha same with the water feature supposedly people having found drown cresties!  Not good.. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

So as intended to come back with an inhabitant from donny! Here he is (No name yet.. Any suggestions?) This little beauty caught my eye instantly when I saw him dark with a stunning golden stripe down his spine! He is 18 Months old and I think he is a harlequin with a couple of dalmation spots. (If anyone can confirm his morph entirely) 

So here he is! 


Chilling out! 






Very lucky I got him as a lot of people was looking at him wanting him and the price had just been reduced. Some bloke was almost about to buy him before I stepped in!  

He's a lovely little guy and seemed pretty tame when I got him out the box he came in. Although he did run up my arm hop onto my back then my head... Had to get my friend to get him off my head! :lol2: None the less he's beautiful and he's mine!  

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

He's a beauty!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you! I luffff him  Although letting him settle in currently but I just wanna pick him up so bad and give him a cuddle! :') Lol.. I loved it when I let him out of his container and handling him. 

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

He is a cracker Bret! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank. you! He's really pretty


----------

